# Darkfall Unholy Wars



## spectrumizer (18. September 2012)

Nach langem langem warten auf Neuigkeiten bezüglich "Darkfall 2.0" hat Aventurine heute nun endlich den Schleier gelüftet und sein neues Machwerk, sammt Namen und Releasedate, angekündigt: *Darkfall Unholy Wars*



> Agon, a land that has suffered hundreds of years of divine vengeance and demonic conspiracy, has been given a moment of relief. After declaring war on each other and mortals alike, the Demon and the Goddess have pulled back to reorganize and assemble their forces. If ever there was a time for the mortal races to regroup, reclaim the lands and rise to power, it is now!
> 
> Darkfall: Unholy Wars is a fast-paced, PvP MMORPG with full loot. Players are called to form clans and battle for dominance across the seamless and open fantasy world of Agon. Recruit and train new warriors, conquer fortresses and clan cities, engage in epic land and naval battles with thousands of concurrent players and build powerful empires.





> *KEY FEATURES*
> Massive Land and Naval PvP Battles: Thousands of players can participate simultaneously in wars and sieges on land and sea, in real-time, on a single server.
> A Huge, Seamless World: The world of Agon is a large open world that consists of both land and water and gives the freedom to players to uncover its hidden secrets.
> Flexible Roles: Choose role at will, switching from meat shield to master mage to benevolent healer. Players can switch between roles, skills, spells, and ability boosters on the fly. Develop your skills in all roles and experience the game in a multitude of different ways over time or specialize in a single role and be the one your friends depend on to fulfill that calling.
> ...




http://darkfallonline.com/uw/
http://forums.darkfa...198#post5533198





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_T8FuVGXEMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geplantes Releasedate: *20.11.2012* - also in gut 2 Monaten.


Was mir auch zu denken gibt. Bisher gab es noch keinerlei Closed oder Open Beta. Aber ich hoffe, dass vor dem Release noch eine stattfinden wird. Auch schon alleine um die Serverstabilität usw. zu testen.


----------



## Scrax (19. September 2012)

MMh hoffentlich wird die Grafik verbessert und in steam eingefügt...


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2012)

Grafik verbessert? DF:UW ist ein komplett neu entwickeltes Spiel.  Ob einem die Grafik gefällt, kann man sich auf der Seite http://www.darkfallonline.com/uw/ über die Screenshots einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen.


----------



## Scrax (20. September 2012)

Mh Grafik sind gut aus  
ist es kein darkfall 2.0 hoffentlich machen sie es billiger weil Lust hab ich net jeden Monat 13 zu aber darkfall Reiz mich schon mit full loot und das Kampf system ist geil mit Zielen etc. 


Hoffentlich kommt noch in den nächsten Jahren raus


----------



## BaddaBumm (20. September 2012)

Scrax schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt noch in den nächsten Jahren raus



Spectrumizer hat das Releasedate sogar seperat in seinen Thread gepackt und auf der HP stehts auch. Von daher würde ich jetzt einfach mal davon ausgehen.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2012)

Scrax schrieb:


> Mh Grafik sind gut aus
> ist es kein darkfall 2.0 hoffentlich machen sie es billiger weil Lust hab ich net jeden Monat 13 zu aber darkfall Reiz mich schon mit full loot und das Kampf system ist geil mit Zielen etc.


Derzeit ist der Client kostenlos und das Abo nur noch 9€ pro Monat. Also eigentlich die beste Zeit, mal in DF reinzuschnuppern.



Scrax schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt noch in den nächsten Jahren raus


Wie schon gesagt, 20.11.2012. Aber AV ist auch berüchtigt dafür, gern mal Releasedates zu verschieben und erst frühestens 2 Wochen später nebenbei was darüber zu sagen ...


----------



## Mithirandir (24. September 2012)

Ich freue mich schon wie wild auf das Spiel. War lange nicht mehr so gespannt auf ein neues Spiel. Kann nur jedem empfehlen sich mal mit dem Spiel zu beschäfftigen, ist nicht umsonst das meist gehypeteste Spiel auf mmoprg.com !!!


----------



## spectrumizer (25. September 2012)

Mithirandir schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon wie wild auf das Spiel. War lange nicht mehr so gespannt auf ein neues Spiel. Kann nur jedem empfehlen sich mal mit dem Spiel zu beschäfftigen, ist nicht umsonst das meist gehypeteste Spiel auf mmoprg.com !!!


Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass DF UW dem Hype auch gerecht wird. Vorallem dass AV es einmal in der Geschichte hinbekommt, einen Termin einzuhalten.


----------



## Mithirandir (25. September 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass DF UW dem Hype auch gerecht wird. Vorallem dass AV es einmal in der Geschichte hinbekommt, einen Termin einzuhalten.




Ich spiele seit Release und das fast durchgehend^^ ich mag sogar das spiel wie es zur Zeit ist. Das einzige ist was fehlt sind mehr spieler. Mit DF:UW werden viele dinge verändert die viele Leute vom Kauf bzw dem weiter spielen abgehalten haben., also bin ich mir sicher das es voll wird zu beginn. Einhalten werden sie den termin +2 wochen delay vielleicht. Aber das kann immer passieren.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. September 2012)

Echt seit Release? Cool.  Ich auch. Wie heisst du denn im Spiel? Kennen wir uns etwa?


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2012)

2 Wochen Delay? War der urspruengliche Name von "Unholy Wars" nicht "Darkfall 2010"? 

Und ist das nun ein komplett neues Spiel (heisst alle Chars weg/neu) oder doch "nur" eine Runderneuerung?


----------



## spectrumizer (26. September 2012)

Komplett neues Spiel. Also auch neue Server, neue Chars, ... Eben von Grund auf neu entwickelt, denke mit der gleichen, aber weiterentwickelten Engine, die sie mit DF 1.0 geschaffen hatten.

Schau mal das Video, da erklärt Tasos so grob, wie sie dazu gekommen sind, 'n neues Spiel zu machen. Kurz gesagt: Ständig nur DF 1 zu fixen war denen zu blöde, weil's zu kaputt war und zuviel Zeit und Energie gekostet hätte. Daher haben sie sich entschieden, nochmal neu anzufangen.


----------



## Mithirandir (26. September 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Echt seit Release? Cool.  Ich auch. Wie heisst du denn im Spiel? Kennen wir uns etwa?




Rorschach GReyhead und Marquez VonHinten


----------



## spectrumizer (27. September 2012)

Ah, alles klar. Dann "kennen" wir uns. Zumindest namentlich, aktiv hatten wir glaube noch nicht oft miteinander zu tun. Höchstens, wenn du auch bei Gothic / Pandora warst.  Hab hauptsächlich mit meinem Mahirim gespielt, Yavapai Nantego.


----------



## Mithirandir (28. September 2012)

Hier mal ein Video vom neuen Sound im Spiel....die Grafik ist schon besser aber immer noch veraltet....der Sound ist aber sehr gut.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5MrrD5cVno&feature=share&list=UUeXzGHiwbo1U_7CLdHrAjKw


----------



## Scrax (28. September 2012)

Mh sieht nicht schlecht aus 
Fande auch den 1 Teil eig. Gut nur war das alles veraltet also auch die uiund der Preis recht hoch 

hoffe das Spiel wir gut nachdem mir gw 2 nicht gefalle, hat 


Seit wow kein mmorpg richtig gezockt nur Lol und diablo 3 :/ und full loot ist geil 


weiß jemand wie viel es kosten wird?


----------



## Mithirandir (29. September 2012)

30 euro, das ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr fairer Preis. Und man muss beachten dass das Spiel ordentlich aufgemöbelt wurde.


----------



## StaffEcon (29. September 2012)

Aufgemöbelt Herr Rohrschach?...




Einmal in den Mixer geschüttet und 2 min drehen gelassen triffts eher... hier mal was der Unterschied von Darkfall Unholy Wars zu Darkfall 1.0 (aktuell) ist ..

Liste ist auf English .:




**Visual Updates**
 - New motion-capture animations
 - New character models 
 - Citys/Hamlets/Villages redesigned, relocated and renamed.
 - Full world redesign NPC/Chaos Citys included (based off the shape Darkfall 1 map had)
 - New dynamic light system
 - Plethora of new and revamped item skins

 * New sound system
 * New Crafting System (including recycling system?)
 * Introduction of market (auction house)
 * Newbies start the game cut-off from the world during their tutorial while they familiarize themselves with the game.
 * You're no longer allowed to attack anybody in NPC cities, even clans that are at war. But as soon soon as you step outside NPC city, you turn grey and are a fair game for anybody.

 **Character Development**
 - Role System - You can pick (and change whenever you want) a basic role for your character, for example, Warrior, Mage, Skirmisher. These "roles" will define what armor you will be allowed to wear. Different roles will provide different bonuses or penalties towards different armor types (heavy, medium, light).

 - Specialization System - You can no longer be jack of all trades, master of everything. You will have to specialize in certain discipline, or disciplines. For example, you can choose to specialize in Water Magic as your primary and Earth magic as your secondary discipline. This is different then having Earth as your primary and water as secondary. 

 Furthermore, opposite schools will lock one another, so if you pick Fire, you can not pick Water at the same time, or if you pick earth, you can not pick air at the same time. The same number of specs will be available for warrior and skirmisher roles.

 There are many specs to chose from, including a "healer" spec for example.

 It's important to note that you can switch between specs by talking to NPCs. This also means that you can still master/level everything in the game, but you can only use certain amount of abilities at any one time. This will make it so new players can quickly and easily develop their character in a certain spec and be just as effective as every veteran, while at the same time, veterans that put more time into developing their character can switch back and forth the specs if the chose to develop more than a single spec.

 **PVP**
 - Resource Monoliths, where people get rare materials for controlling an area
 - Movement Momentum mechanics. You can't turn 180 instantly if you're running.
 - Wobble mechanics. The faster you move, the harder it will be to aim.

 * Territory control by linking player villages and player Cities.
 * Features to make battle preparation easy and intuitive 
 * More features that reduce downtime after death, including limbo system.

 * New GUI!
 * Revamped Dungeons, with traps and other obstacles leading up to Bosses.
 * New world bosses

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::




Darkfall Unholy Wars ist die Weiterentwicklung von Darkfall 2010, Darkfall Arena .. Darkfall 2.0 war der interne Codename für Darkfall Unholy Wars




Aktuell geh ich von eine Clientpreis von 30 Euronen aus und einem monatlichen Abo von 9.95 Euro so wie es jetzt aktuell auch ist. Darin enthalten sind alle Patches,Service sowie alle kommenden Expansions. Free to play soll erst nur in Asien verfügbar sein, dort wird sich das Game aber grundsätzlich von dem DF UW unterscheiden, böse Zungen sprechen sogar von einem höheren Grindfaktor .


----------



## Mithirandir (29. September 2012)

Naja du weisst doch wie schreib faul ich bin ^^



Aber du hast es ja schön zusammen gefasst. Kann immer noch nicht verstehen wieso DF:UW auf Buffed hinterfragt wird von Neugierigen Einsteigern. Sieht wirklich so aus als würde die deutsche mmorpg Gemeinde aus Schmusebärchen bestehen die sich lieber durch instanzierte Welten auf lvl 80 oder was auch immer schleppen^^



Müsst mal sehen was auf www.MMORPG.com los ist. Da ist das Spiel das meist begehrteste zur Zeit. Schon über 100 topics wurden im Forum aufgemacht seit dem 20.9.12.
Wäre schön wenn es in DF:UW auch eine grosse Deutsche Community geben würde.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2012)

Ja, die "große deutsche Community" spielt lieber WoW-Arena und redet von Skill, bekommt aber weiche Knie wenn sie "Full Loot PvP" hören ... 

@Hate: Ich freue mich auch auf DF:UW. Aber ich glaub's erst, wenn ich's spiele.  Zu DF1 gab's auch so einen Hype. Schau, was auf dem Papier steht und wieviele Features sie nicht in's Spiel gebracht haben bzw. bringen konnten. Ich meine wenn AV wenigstens den Release-Termin einhalten würde, wäre das schon ein Meilenstein in der Geschichte der ganzen Menschheit. Und wenn sie dann noch das halten, was sie versprochen haben ... Uiuiui, dann heirate ich Tasos!


----------



## Seranan (5. Dezember 2012)

Darkfall Unholy Wars sieht bisher echt klasse aus, hab es ja auch mal vor ner ewigkeit, als noch die Trial kostete, angespielt. Interface war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber echt noch scheußlich, und irgendwie wollt ich da nur mit einem Fuß einsteigen obwohl ich schon lange nen Sandbox MMORPG anfangen wollte(aber nur ausgereift, kein alpha Status Sandbox, wie es leider zu oft gibt). Nervt irgendwann fast jedes Themepark MMO zu kaufen, um dann ganz schnell zu merken das alles aus Solocontent und Dailygrinden besteht. Aber nun möcht ich wirklich mal mit zwei Füßen einsteigen, dazu aber noch paar Fragen:

1) Wie stehts denn nun wirklich um die deutsche Community, gibt es mehr als 4 Clans? (Ich hab nicht mehr als 4 gefunden) Gibt es wirklich so wenig deutsche in Agon?
2) Ich hab zeitlich jetzt nicht mehr dermaßen viel Zeit wie früher, Wochenende mal ausgenommen, hat man in DF trotzdem gute Chancen? Hab aber auf jedenfall deutlich mehr Zeit als nen normaler Casual
3) Gibt es eine Heilerrolle in DF:UW?
4) Sonstige Empfehlungen für den Einstieg?

Ich hoffe man sieht sich in Agon 

Gruß


----------



## Ogil (12. Dezember 2012)

Release!!! 

Nein - natuerlich nicht. Hat ja auch keiner wirklich erwartet, oder? Nun heisst es Beta ab Montag und Release in unbestimmter Zukunft. Na mal schauen...


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Dezember 2012)

Seranan schrieb:


> 1) Wie stehts denn nun wirklich um die deutsche Community, gibt es mehr als 4 Clans? (Ich hab nicht mehr als 4 gefunden) Gibt es wirklich so wenig deutsche in Agon?
> 2) Ich hab zeitlich jetzt nicht mehr dermaßen viel Zeit wie früher, Wochenende mal ausgenommen, hat man in DF trotzdem gute Chancen? Hab aber auf jedenfall deutlich mehr Zeit als nen normaler Casual
> 3) Gibt es eine Heilerrolle in DF:UW?
> 4) Sonstige Empfehlungen für den Einstieg?


Hey, sorry für die verspätete Antwort. Hab deinen Post schon vor einigen Tagen gelesen und wollte darauf antworten, war dann aber schon zu spät.

1) Wieviele deutsche Clans es gibt, bzw. geben wird, kann man schwer sagen. Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass zB Pandora und Gothic rein deutschsprachige Clans sind, bzw. bisher immer waren. Danach wäre noch "Bewahrer der Welten" und "Gesandte der Einherjar" erwähnenswert. Wobei BdW - meines Wissens nach - dann irgendwann mit Z5 / Applejews verschmolzen ist und "GdE" glaube kein rein deutschsprachiger Clan mehr ist, da er unter anderem auch auf dem NA-Server aktiv war, dafür aber auf dem EU-Server quasi verschwand.

Es ist in Darkfall auch kinderleicht, einen Clan zu gründen. Das einzige was man dafür brauchte, waren 2000 Gold auf der Bank. Dadurch, dass die Spielerdichte mit DF1 aber auch mehr und mehr zurückgegangen ist, gab es ohnehin nur noch ca. ein Dutzend Clans im ganzen Spiel und viele davon waren Multisprachig, bis auf Pandora.

Wie es in DF:UW aussehen wird, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen. Aber das Spiel wird so heiss erwartet und auch auf Steam angeboten, dass man wohl davon ausgehen kann, dass viele deutsche Spieler dazukommen werden, die sich dann wohl auch in ihren eigenen kleinen oder größeren Grüppchen sammeln werden.

2) Kurze Antwort: Ja, auf jeden Fall. In DF:UW wird es keinen Charakter-Grind mehr geben, wie man ihn aus DF1 kannte. Dennoch wirst du wohl am meisten Spaß und Erfolg haben, wenn du kein "Lone Wolf" bist, sondern mit einem Clan zusammenspielst.

3) Ja. Es wird eine Priester-Rolle geben. Leider gibt es (soweit ich weiß) dazu noch kein Spotlight-Video und es wurden auch noch nicht alle Rollen gezeigt. Aber die Rollen, die es gibt, kann man sich hier in diversen Teasern und Previews anschauen: http://forums.darkfallonline.com/forumdisplay.php?f=68

4) Es wird wohl genau das gleiche gelten, wie in DF1 auch:

A) Sei grundsätzlich erstmal misstrauisch gegen alle, die du nicht kennst, bzw. die nicht aus deinem Clan sind. FFA-PvP wird es trotz Safe-Zones immernoch geben und wenn du einmal geflaggt bist, weil du dich provozieren lassen hast, wird dir auch eine Safe-Zone nix nützen. 

 Trage nur das bei dir, was du auch bereit bist, zu verlieren.

C) Geh oft banken, lieber einmal zu viel als einmal zu wenig. Wenn du dir denkst "Och, den Mob / die Mob-Gruppe mache ich noch, dann geh' ich banken" -> Tu's nicht, gehe gleich banken. Ich glaube "Murphy's Law" schlägt nirgends so gnadenlos zu, wie in Darkfall, vorallem auf einem vollen Server. 

Der Rest wird sich ergeben, bzw. zeigen. "DF: UW" wird zwar immernoch Darkfall sein (zum Glück), aber die Spiellogik wird so anders sein, dass man nicht umsonst von einem "Completely new game" spricht.



Ogil schrieb:


> Release!!!
> 
> Nein - natuerlich nicht. Hat ja auch keiner wirklich erwartet, oder? Nun heisst es Beta ab Montag und Release in unbestimmter Zukunft. Na mal schauen...


Naja, als dann bis 22:45 Uhr unserer Zeit (also 23:45 Uhr griechische Zeit) kein Delay-Thread bzw. keine Delay-Ankündigung zu lesen war, hab ich wirklich gedacht, die schaffen's ein Mal, ein Release-Date einzuhalten und dass man dann ab 23:00 Uhr (0:00 Uhr @ Greece) das Spiel über die Account-Verwaltung runterladen kann.

Hab mich schon richtig gefreut und hab mich extrem vom Hype mitreissen lassen. Und dann kam der Hammer. Als die Uhr 12.12.2012 in Griechenland schlug, kam die Hiopsbotschaft. Meine Fresse, war das ein Schock und der Shit-Storm der dann im Forum folgte ... MUAHAHAHA ... Unbezahlbar ... 

Aber ich muss schon sagen, als ich das dann gelesen und verdaut hatte, ging's mir auch so:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umDr0mPuyQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dass die mit der Ankündigung bis zuletzt gewartet haben, statt das mal früher zu sagen und nicht am Höhepunkt, wo sich ~1500 Leute im zeitgleich im Forum befanden und der Hype und die Erwartungen am größten waren, ist echt unglaublich. Aber typisch Aventurine ...


----------

